# Osama bin laden dead



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Source: Al-Qaida head bin Laden dead, US in possession of body; Obama to speak Sunday night - News1130


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah it all over everything, president address soon.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bout time.....only took 10 years , billions of dollars and some stupid number of unnecessary deaths.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Yeah missed one of my shows to the breaking news. But it was worth it I think


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

WOOOOO. screw the canadian election now. listen to his speech he was like I DID THIS. I ORDERED THIS. I AUTHORIZED this.. so getting re-elected. Even GWBush complimented him. eventhough he didn't start anything, he finished the job. 2 term president.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I totally thought he was dead already and that simply no one could confirm it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

NewGuy said:


> I totally thought he was dead already and that simply no one could confirm it.


I was under the same impression. What timing, I just talked about this with my father last night.

"I was under the impression" that the Council of Foreign Relations was accurate and that he died in 2002 of kidney failure. Pretty convenient they did this before elections.


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

Was there a body? Any proof? Seems like good timing to get elected for another term.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

They "say" they have the body. I would like to believe it but I really don't. It's sad you have to be so skeptical about these kind of things today.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't doubt they have his body. My main question is when did they receive it? The CFR was adamant he died of natural causes (kidney failure, as he was under going dialysis) back in 2002. Too good of timing, doubt its a coincidence, and it plays all too well into the propaganda that's continually being shoved down our throats.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

They say they did the DNA tests and have the body. I'm pretty sure they'll show it off in a few days. You know to a avoid a 2pac debacle.

See if they had the body back then why would a republican admin hand it over to democrats.... Obviously the way this was announced was for points, but no matter what, this will absolutely hurt the republicans. They cannot spin this another way. No one will care they advocated all the policies needed for this to happen, people will associate this with Obama. Same thing in Canada with Paul martins deficit cutting and bank policies, no one cares, they just know that then cons brought us through the recession.

Thats politics.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Now if they can only find those darn weapons of mass destruction. lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> WOOOOO. screw the canadian election now. listen to his speech he was like I DID THIS. I ORDERED THIS. I AUTHORIZED this.. so getting re-elected. Even GWBush complimented him. eventhough he didn't start anything, he finished the job. 2 term president.


 Three wars going and an assassination. Think maybe its time to send the peace prize back?


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Three wars going and an assassination. Think maybe its time to send the peace prize back?


Did he ever deserve it in the first place. From all the pat on the backing in all the statements from leader, I won't be surprised if the UN will issue a statement saying "thanks to Nobel laureate Obama the world is now a more just and safer place"


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Bout time.....only took 10 years , billions of dollars and some stupid number of unnecessary deaths.


they actually knew where he was since aug, but had to confirm befor taking action


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They had a chance to kill him in 1992 but chose not for some stupid reason also if you check out the fbi most wanted list . There is no mention of him being involved with the 911 attacks 
FBI - Most Wanted Terrorists



Kei said:


> they actually knew where he was since aug, but had to confirm befor taking action


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

This is not the usual thing I chime into but I would agree, far too convenient. And right after 100 or so Al Qaida officials escape from prison? AND you have the body? AND no us casualties? As mentioned, right before election? Wow, why do I watch the news at all.......


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

read all this 
Osama bin Laden dead: Al Qaida leader killed in CIA-led attack - latimes.com


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the shot of the lemmings celebrating in front of the white house.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Now if they can only find those darn weapons of mass destruction. lol


Exactly the 1st thing I said too!!!
Here's 2 conclusions I have regarding the "nukes".

The next guy to step up, & call himself the leader of the new Alquieda (sp) will reveal the weapons that the US couldn't find.
10th anniversary of 9-11...
Like they always say...
There's always someone bigger & badder.

Or...

The US did find the "nukes" & are keeping it under wraps so they can have "nukes", keep them in another country @ their beckoning call.
"I got your nukes, give me all your oil or else..."

Regarding Bin Laden's body:
It's funny how they showed all of Saddams dead sons, & pix of Saddam while in custody, & pix after his death.
I'm still waiting on pix of Bin Laden.
You can't tell me some of the soldiers didn't snap pix with their cells, or even film it.
They were dumb enough to film prisoners being tortured & stuff. 
To claim to being part of the crew responsible fro Bin Ladens death is mad cred!!! 
Can you tell me you wouldn't take pix if you were there?
Even if it risked my career in the military, who cares, I helped kill Bin Laden... Instant hero...

Funny how just because Osama is dead, people cheer.
This war is far from over, as long as there's oil, The US is always going to want to have control.
Knocking off Osama, didn't magically make greed disappear.
Do you think if both Bush were killed by Alquieda(sp) that they would all of the sudden stop hating the US?
Killing Osama just intensifies the hate the middle east already has for the US.
This might get Obama another term, but it's just going to get harder for him from now on.
Time to bump up Obama's security even more now...


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

It just makes me wonder how an intelligent leader, commander, and war hero, could take a turn to evil like he did. He is not the first person to do this, and won't be the last.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

this is as fake as 911 . how can 4 guys with box cutter take control of airplanes , just doesent make sence . makes me sick that all those soldiers have died for nothing but some guys qwest for money all this is is to take heat off of obama for mucking up the states more then before ,


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

conspiracy theories are interesting, but I cannot imagine nor can I understand how the government could cover all this up if the conspiracies were indeed true


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

what they did in 911 is same as what they wanted to do in the bay of pigs , its not realy conspiracy theory , they havent proved anything so it can go anyway , but if it is true and they killed him all there doing is opening a can of worms gonna be some nasty attacks coming up


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's propaganda for sure IMO.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't put it past them if they "located" some nukes in the future.



bonsai dave said:


> Now if they can only find those darn weapons of mass destruction. lol


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i hate to say this but i would have denied him dialysis! Can you imagine...Hi bin, hows your day today, okay lets get you ready for dialysis...



effox said:


> I don't doubt they have his body. My main question is when did they receive it? The CFR was adamant he died of natural causes (kidney failure, as he was under going dialysis) back in 2002. Too good of timing, doubt its a coincidence, and it plays all too well into the propaganda that's continually being shoved down our throats.


----------

